# Question - prop for 25 hp Yamaha



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm hard on props since I fish the river and sloughs back in the swamp. I usually buy a couple of Yamaha brand props a year or have them rebuilt due to bent blades. 

Have been considering trying a Solas Amite prop and was wondering if any of you have had experience with this brand. The price is considerably cheaper than Yamaha, but switching to Solar might be a case of getting what you pay for.

Would appreciate some opinions.

Also, I notice Solas has a 4 blade prop that will fit my 2006 Yamaha 25 hp, 2 stroke. Don't know a thing about 4 blade props so would appreciate any comments of a 4 blade.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

From my experience, solas props are good ones. Here is the advantages/disadvanteges of 4 blade vs 3 blade:
3-blades provide good "hole shot" and top-speed performance. Compared to 3 blades, 4-blade boat props provide better "hole shot" performance with less steering torque and less vibration at high speeds.
When switching from 3 to 4-blades, generally a 1" pitch decrease is required. So, a 21" pitch 3-blade is replaced with a 20" pitch 4-blade. Pitch is increased when switching from 4 to 3-blades. 3 blades will lift the bow of the boat where as 4 blades lift the stern. This causes the boat to plane quicker. Flats boats or boats that are used in skinny water benefit from this. Nothing else changed, 4 blades are said to be slightly slower than 3. Like 1-2 mph. But every boat is different and I've heard of people not losing any speed when going to a 4 blade.


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Good friend of mine is a Yamaha mechanic and says the Solas props are as close to stock Yamaha's props as you can get and a lot cheaper. I have had several with no issues.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys for your comments. I think I will order a Solas and give it a try. Will hae to think about a 3 blade or 4 blade


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I know you tend to stump jump so I guess the question is, when you're getting the prop repaired, do you want to pay for service on 3 blades or 4??:whistling:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmmm....you make a point! Had not thought about that.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried a 4 blade on my Merc 40 , I lost 6 mph, went back to 3 blade, may not be the case for most rigs, but it sucked on mine.


----------

